# VirtualBox brak klawiatury i myszy

## mejker

Dzien dobry, chcialem sie ze wszystkimi forumowiczmia przywitac. Mam nastepujacy problem w slimie na virtualboxe nie dziala mi klawiatura, czego to moze byc przyczyna? Oto moj /etc/make.conf 

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

SYNC="rsync/rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget --limit-rate=605k -t 5 --passive-ftp -P \${DISTDIR} \${URI}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget --limit-rate=605k -c -t 5 --passive-ftp -P \${DISTDIR} \${URI}"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch metadata-transfer"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

USE="X alsa apache2 apng berkdb bzip2 classic cli crypt ctype cxx dri egl

　　 embedded fileinfo filter ftp gadu gallium gcj gd gdbm hash iconv icu java

　　 jpeg json kerberos libkms llvm lzma minizip mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl

　　 openmp pcre pdo phar php png posix postgres python readline session sftp

　　 shared-glapi simplexml slang sna sockets spell sqlite ssl suexec symlink

　　 tcl threads tokenizer truetype udev unicode unzip xa xml xmlrpc xorg zip

　　 zlib -gnome -gtk -ipv6 -kde -kde4 -ldap -pv6 -qt3 -qt3support -qt4"

LINGUAS="*"

#LANGUAGE=48

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

NETBEANS_MODULES="*"
```

W czym moge szukac przyczyny?

dodatkowo dorzucam jeszcze /etc/x11/xorg.conf

```
Section "Screen"

  Identifier  "Default Screen"

  Device    "S3 Inc. ProSavage KN133 [Twister K]"

  Monitor   "Generic Monitor"

  DefaultDepth  24

  # Wycinamy kawałek tekstu w celu zwiększenia czytelności

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth   24

    Modes   "1440x900"

  EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

  Driver    "keyboard"

  Option    "CoreKeyboard"

  Option    "XkbRules"  "xorg"

  Option    "XkbModel"  "pc105"

  Option    "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier  "TouchPad Mouse"

  Driver    "mouse"

  Option    "CorePointer"

  Option    "Device"    "/dev/input/mice"

  Option    "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

  Option    "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"

EndSection

```

----------

## lsdudi

uzyj streownika evdev zamiast keyboard 

przyjrzyj sie także plikowi z defaultową konfiguracja dla xorga pod vboxem 

/usr/share/doc/virtualbox-guest-additions-4.2.0/xorg.conf.vbox

----------

## mejker

Niestety nic to nie dało pisanie nie działa myszka juz lata ale klikanie nie dziala. tzn nie da sie nic potwierdzić. Wpis z xorga moze to cos da:

```
(xfdesktop:18055): Wnck-CRITICAL **: wnck_workspace_get_number: assertion `WNCK_IS_WORKSPACE (space)' failed

(xfsettingsd:18080): xfsettingsd-WARNING **: Failed to get the _NET_NUMBER_OF_DESKTOPS property.

```

A to mój /usr/share/doc/virtualbox-guest-additions-4.2.0/xorg.conf.vbox

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Device-vboxvideo"

        Driver      "vboxvideo"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier  "Screen-vboxvideo"

        Device      "Device-vboxvideo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "InputDevice-vboxmouse"

        Driver      "vboxmouse"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier  "Default Layout"

        Screen      "Screen-vboxvideo"

        InputDevice "InputDevice-vboxmouse"

EndSection

```

Dorzucam "rc-update":

```
         bootmisc | boot

           consolekit |      default

                 dbus |      default

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot

             hostname | boot

              hwclock | boot

              keymaps | boot

            killprocs |              shutdown

                local |      default

           localmount | boot

              modules | boot

             mount-ro |              shutdown

                 mtab | boot

               net.lo | boot

             netmount |      default

               procfs | boot

                 root | boot

            savecache |              shutdown

                 swap | boot

            swapfiles | boot

               sysctl | boot

         termencoding | boot

                 udev |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot

 virtualbox-guest-additions |      default

```

dodam jeszcze ze używam genkernela

----------

## lsdudi

ok pomalutku

chodzi o to aby użyć /usr/share/doc/virtualbox-guest-additions-4.2.0/xorg.conf.vbox 

jako twojego /etc/X11/xorg.conf

poka wynik:

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
```

```
dmesg
```

oraz przekompilował virtualbox-guest-additions zrwacajac uwage na to co pisze przy sprawdzaniu parametrów kernela

P.S. osobiście uzywam elogv do sprawdzania logów kompilacji róznych pakietów

----------

## mejker

Wyniki z "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log"

```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   293.686] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   293.692] (EE) Failed to load module "vboxmouse" (module does not exist, 0)

[   294.452] (EE) AIGLX error: vboxvideo does not export required DRI extension

[   294.452] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

[   294.682] (EE) Failed to load module "vboxmouse" (module does not exist, 0)

[   294.682] (EE) No input driver matching `vboxmouse'

```

I wynik z "dmesg"

[spoiler]

```
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.5.2-gentoo (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.5.3 (Gentoo 4.5.3-r2 p1.5, pie-0.4.7) ) #1 SMP Sat Aug 25 14:53:37 Local time zone must be set--see zic

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda1

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009fbff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009fc00-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000f0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000007ffeffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007fff0000-0x000000007fffffff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fffc0000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] DMI 2.5 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: innotek GmbH VirtualBox, BIOS VirtualBox 12/01/2006

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x7fff0 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges disabled:

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] CPU MTRRs all blank - virtualized system.

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x0009fff0-0x0009ffff] mapped at [ffff88000009fff0]

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped: [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000099000] 99000 size 24576

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0x7ffeffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0x7fdfffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x7fe00000-0x7ffeffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 0x7ffeffff @ [mem 0x1fbfd000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x37b6a000-0x37feffff]

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000e0000 00024 (v02 VBOX  )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 000000007fff0030 0003C (v01 VBOX   VBOXXSDT 00000001 ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 000000007fff00f0 000F4 (v04 VBOX   VBOXFACP 00000001 ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 000000007fff0470 01B96 (v01 VBOX   VBOXBIOS 00000002 INTL 20100528)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 000000007fff0200 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 000000007fff0240 0005C (v02 VBOX   VBOXAPIC 00000001 ASL  00000061)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 000000007fff02a0 001CC (v01 VBOX   VBOXCPUT 00000002 INTL 20100528)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0001bfffff] PMD -> [ffff88007d600000-ffff88007f1fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00010000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   empty

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00010000-0x0009efff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0x7ffeffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 524159

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 6 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3921 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 7112 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 513064 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0x80000000-0xfffbffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:32 nr_cpumask_bits:32 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 25 pages/cpu @ffff88007fc00000 s71616 r8192 d22592 u1048576

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s71616 r8192 d22592 u1048576 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 516985

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda1

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.000000] __ex_table already sorted, skipping sort

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000000] Memory: 2052496k/2097088k available (4496k kernel code, 452k absent, 44140k reserved, 1684k data, 496k init)

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:512 16

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration failed

[    0.000000] TSC: Unable to calibrate against PIT

[    0.000000] TSC: using PMTIMER reference calibration

[    0.041014] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.041753] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.042708] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.043645] tseg: 0000000000

[    0.043748] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.044438] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.047225] mce: CPU supports 0 MCE banks

[    0.048252] using AMD E400 aware idle routine

[    0.049164] ACPI: Core revision 20120320

[    0.060456] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.165253] CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ stepping 02

[    0.170000] APIC calibration not consistent with PM-Timer: 97ms instead of 100ms

[    0.170000] APIC delta adjusted to PM-Timer: 6249970 (6090663)

[    0.170000] Performance Events: Broken PMU hardware detected, using software events only.

[    0.170000] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 Ok.

[    0.040000] mce: CPU supports 0 MCE banks

[    0.320318] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.321872] Total of 2 processors activated (9723.64 BogoMIPS).

[    0.323594] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.323594] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.323594] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.330171] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.360316] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.362250] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.362250] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.362250] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.362367] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.363627] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.363946] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.376031] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.376808] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.378027] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.400217] PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug

[    0.401849] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.403554] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (ignored)

[    0.403562] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (ignored)

[    0.403567] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (ignored)

[    0.403572] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0xffdfffff] (ignored)

[    0.403577] PCI: root bus 00: using default resources

[    0.403689] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.403689] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.403689] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffffff]

[    0.403689] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:1237] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.403689] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:7000] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.404034] pci 0000:00:01.1: [8086:7111] type 00 class 0x01018a

[    0.404677] pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 20: [io  0xd000-0xd00f]

[    0.405321] pci 0000:00:02.0: [80ee:beef] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.411479] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe0ffffff pref]

[    0.452386] pci 0000:00:03.0: [8086:100e] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.456807] pci 0000:00:03.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf001ffff]

[    0.456807] pci 0000:00:03.0: reg 18: [io  0xd010-0xd017]

[    0.477355] pci 0000:00:04.0: [80ee:cafe] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.479207] pci 0000:00:04.0: reg 10: [io  0xd020-0xd03f]

[    0.488390] pci 0000:00:04.0: reg 14: [mem 0xf0400000-0xf07fffff]

[    0.493450] pci 0000:00:04.0: reg 18: [mem 0xf0800000-0xf0803fff pref]

[    0.522730] pci 0000:00:05.0: [8086:2415] type 00 class 0x040100

[    0.523193] pci 0000:00:05.0: reg 10: [io  0xd100-0xd1ff]

[    0.523549] pci 0000:00:05.0: reg 14: [io  0xd200-0xd23f]

[    0.524686] pci 0000:00:06.0: [106b:003f] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.531315] pci 0000:00:06.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf0804000-0xf0804fff]

[    0.562271] pci 0000:00:07.0: [8086:7113] type 00 class 0x068000

[    0.563919] pci 0000:00:0d.0: [8086:2829] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.564783] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 10: [io  0xd240-0xd247]

[    0.566230] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 18: [io  0xd250-0xd257]

[    0.583242] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 20: [io  0xd260-0xd26f]

[    0.588463] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 24: [mem 0xf0806000-0xf0807fff]

[    0.593495] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.593738] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.595219]  pci0000:00: Unable to request _OSC control (_OSC support mask: 0x1e)

[    0.622095] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *5 9 10 11)

[    0.624704] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 9 10 *11)

[    0.628215] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5 9 *10 11)

[    0.632770] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 *9 10 11)

[    0.635184] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.635184] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.635184] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

[    0.640313] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.640886] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.640944] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.641271] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009fc00-0x0009ffff]

[    0.641280] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7fff0000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.700250] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.700701] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.701620] pnp 00:00: [bus 00-ff]

[    0.701632] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

[    0.701638] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.701643] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.701648] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.701652] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x80000000-0xffdfffff window]

[    0.701755] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.701755] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0060]

[    0.701755] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0064]

[    0.701755] pnp 00:01: [irq 1]

[    0.701755] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.701755] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0x000f]

[    0.701755] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0080-0x008f]

[    0.701755] pnp 00:02: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

[    0.701755] pnp 00:02: [dma 4]

[    0.701755] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.701755] pnp 00:03: [irq 12]

[    0.701755] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0f03 (active)

[    0.701755] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0378-0x037f]

[    0.701755] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0778-0x077f]

[    0.701755] pnp 00:04: [irq 7]

[    0.701755] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0400 (active)

[    0.701755] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 5 devices

[    0.710151] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.714899] Switching to clocksource acpi_pm

[    0.715753] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.720179] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffffff]

[    0.720602] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.722063] IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.725358] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.737617] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.741301] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.743331] TCP: reno registered

[    0.743981] UDP hash table entries: 1024 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.746443] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 1024 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.747913] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.748650] pci 0000:00:00.0: Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers

[    0.749469] pci 0000:00:01.0: Activating ISA DMA hang workarounds

[    0.750298] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.750928] PCI: CLS 0 bytes, default 64

[    0.751027] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    0.936529] Freeing initrd memory: 4632k freed

[    0.941308] platform rtc_cmos: registered platform RTC device (no PNP device found)

[    0.948134] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.948918] type=2000 audit(1347912611.939:1): initialized

[    0.954364] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.955249] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.958714] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    0.960340] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[    0.964950] OCFS2 1.5.0

[    0.966313] ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

[    0.967056] OCFS2 DLMFS 1.5.0

[    0.968121] OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

[    0.968837] OCFS2 Node Manager 1.5.0

[    0.970860] OCFS2 DLM 1.5.0

[    0.974098] GFS2 installed

[    0.974834] msgmni has been set to 4017

[    0.978892] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

[    0.979864] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.981287] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.982202] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.985502] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.991044] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    1.016715] brd: module loaded

[    1.027499] loop: module loaded

[    1.030923] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    1.033654] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.034601] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.040404] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.043447] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.044174] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.046121] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    1.047591] TCP: cubic registered

[    1.048670] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.051838] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.056720] Freeing unused kernel memory: 496k freed

[    1.076438] input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

[    3.080388] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[   16.582448] ahci 0000:00:0d.0: version 3.0

[   16.583354] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[   16.583722] ahci 0000:00:0d.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 1 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

[   16.583730] ahci 0000:00:0d.0: flags: 64bit ncq stag only ccc

[   16.583764] ahci 0000:00:0d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   16.588700] scsi0 : ahci

[   16.593343] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf0806000 port 0xf0806100 irq 21

[   16.940266] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[   16.955203] ata1.00: ATA-6: VBOX HARDDISK, 1.0, max UDMA/133

[   16.955211] ata1.00: 209715200 sectors, multi 128: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[   16.955366] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   16.956611] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      VBOX HARDDISK    1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   16.960518] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 209715200 512-byte logical blocks: (107 GB/100 GiB)

[   16.960621] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   16.960627] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   16.960669] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   16.978912]  sda: sda1

[   16.983624] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[   17.896898] ata_piix 0000:00:01.1: version 2.13

[   17.897094] ata_piix 0000:00:01.1: setting latency timer to 64

[   17.914712] scsi1 : ata_piix

[   17.917460] scsi2 : ata_piix

[   17.918453] ata2: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xd000 irq 14

[   17.918461] ata3: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xd008 irq 15

[   18.071046] ata3.00: ATAPI: VBOX CD-ROM, 1.0, max UDMA/133

[   18.072025] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/33

[   18.081238] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            VBOX     CD-ROM           1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   18.085688] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x xa/form2 tray

[   18.085702] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[   18.087908] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[   19.809955] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[   19.812150] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[   23.066144] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[   23.462296] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[   25.145975] imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

[   27.796219] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[   27.796225] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[   28.747663] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[   29.348898] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[   29.996133] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[   30.443818] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[   30.917774] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[   31.396861] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[   31.972396] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[   33.544510] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[28900]-ms

[   34.664464] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[   34.684729] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[   35.833064] megasas: 00.00.06.15-rc1 Mon. Mar. 19 17:00:00 PDT 2012

[   36.409152] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.04.00.03-k.

[   37.108675] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.31

[   37.108682] Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[   38.347197] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[   39.103752] ACPI: bus type usb registered

[   39.106536] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[   39.107006] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[   39.109706] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[   39.129051] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[   39.724308] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[   39.724683] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[   39.724687] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[   40.339373] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[   41.146212] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[   41.146952] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   41.146974] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: OHCI Host Controller

[   41.146997] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[   41.147177] ohci_hcd 0000:00:06.0: irq 22, io mem 0xf0804000

[   41.200605] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[   41.200613] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   41.200618] usb usb1: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[   41.200622] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.5.2-gentoo ohci_hcd

[   41.200626] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:06.0

[   41.203155] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   41.203191] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[   41.672229] usb 1-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

[   41.820336] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[   41.820343] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[   42.025632] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=80ee, idProduct=0021

[   42.025639] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=3, SerialNumber=0

[   42.025644] usb 1-1: Product: USB Tablet

[   42.025649] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: VirtualBox

[   42.043959] input: VirtualBox USB Tablet as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/input/input2

[   42.059475] hid-generic 0003:80EE:0021.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [VirtualBox USB Tablet] on usb-0000:00:06.0-1/input0

[   55.244211] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[   55.244848] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.22.0-ioctl (2011-10-19) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[   60.778743] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[   61.712227] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[   62.589273] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[   62.830200] raid6: sse2x1    1411 MB/s

[   63.001438] raid6: sse2x2    1668 MB/s

[   63.171737] raid6: sse2x4    1474 MB/s

[   63.171744] raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (1668 MB/s)

[   63.171748] raid6: using intx1 recovery algorithm

[   63.431567] xor: automatically using best checksumming function:

[   63.531302]    generic_sse:   563.600 MB/sec

[   63.618352] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[   63.618359] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[   63.618363] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[   64.395493] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[   65.166853] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[   65.996545] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[   66.942954] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[   68.133726] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[   68.133732] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[   68.133736] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[   68.133740] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[   68.929077] fuse init (API version 7.19)

[   69.771781] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[   69.771788] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[   69.772222] e1000 0000:00:03.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   70.331708] e1000 0000:00:03.0: eth0: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 08:00:27:79:30:ef

[   70.331726] e1000 0000:00:03.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[   72.167712] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[   78.300703] EXT3-fs (sda1): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[   78.340745] EXT2-fs (sda1): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (244)

[   78.374651] EXT4-fs (sda1): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem

[   78.374658] EXT4-fs (sda1): write access will be enabled during recovery

[   78.668012] EXT4-fs (sda1): orphan cleanup on readonly fs

[   78.668060] EXT4-fs (sda1): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 5505085

[   78.668554] EXT4-fs (sda1): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 5505089

[   78.668573] EXT4-fs (sda1): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 5505090

[   78.668591] EXT4-fs (sda1): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 5510692

[   78.668608] EXT4-fs (sda1): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 5513757

[   78.668630] EXT4-fs (sda1): ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 5390975

[   78.668971] EXT4-fs (sda1): 6 orphan inodes deleted

[   78.668976] EXT4-fs (sda1): recovery complete

[   78.681839] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   84.947528] EXT4-fs (sda1): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

[   84.947964] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   91.131340] e1000: eth0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

[   98.766952] input: Unspecified device as /devices/virtual/input/input3

[   98.768418] vboxguest: major 0, IRQ 20, I/O port d020, MMIO at 00000000f0400000 (size 0x400000)

[   98.768425] vboxguest: Successfully loaded version 4.1.20 (interface 0x00010004)

[   98.801442] vboxsf: Successfully loaded version 4.1.20 (interface 0x00010004)

[  112.658690] NET: Registered protocol family 10

```

[/spoiler]

----------

## gexcite

Nie tak dalej jak wczoraj postawiłem właśnie gentoo na vboxie. U mnie tak jest:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "vboxvideo"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"                                                                                               

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"                                                                                                

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"                                                                                                

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"                                                                                              

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"                                                                                             

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"                                                                                              

EndSection 

Section "InputClass"                                                                                                                                         

        Identifier "mouse-all"                                                                                                                               

        MatchIsPointer "on"                                                                                                                                  

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*" 

        Driver "evdev" 

        Option "AutoServerLayout" "on" 

EndSection 

Section "InputClass" 

        Identifier "keyboard-all" 

        MatchIsKeyboard "on" 

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*" 

        Driver "evdev" 

EndSection

```

Z pakietów do vboxa zainstalowałem:

x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox

a potem jeszcze dodałem

app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions

Działa wyśmienicie

----------

## mejker

Niestety nic nie dała ta konfiguracja. jeżeli mógłbym to poproszę o Twoja konfigurację kernela "/usr/src/linux/.config" lub co zaznaczyłeś w konfiguratorze.

----------

## gexcite

Pomalu  :Smile: 

Evdev masz zainstalowany?

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

Pokaż logi z X'ów

W make.conf jeśli się nie mylę to powinno jeszcze być cosik takiego:

VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

----------

